# Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride #2 March 15th 2020



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2020)

Come join us at our second Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride hosted by local brewers Over Town Brewing Co. on Sunday, March 15th. Swap sets up at about 8:00am in the parking lot out back. Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell. Canopies & tables welcome. We will also have room to safely display bikes you wish to show off from your collection inside the brewery as well as outside. We plan to wrap up the swap at about 12-1, then go for a short ride around town. Delicious fresh craft beer will flow all day, so please try as many as you like! We'll also have a food truck set up out front ready to serve us when we return. Please post or message any questions. Stay tuned for any changes we might make.  Hope to see you there! Mike









						Home - Over Town Brewing Co. | Over Town Brewing Co. - Monrovia Craft Beer
					

MONROVIA brewery making unique ales & lagers for LA-area craft beer fans. We create tasty beers & serve them in our cozy tap room.




					www.overtownbrew.com
				




Over Town Brewery
227 W Maple Ave.
Monrovia, California 91016


Link to last year's event:








						Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Come join us at our very first Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride hosted by local brewers Over Town Brewing Co. on Sunday August 18th. Swap sets up at about 8:00am in the parking lot out back. Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell. Canopies & tables welcome. We will also...




					thecabe.com
				







SWAP PICS!!!



















SHOW PICS!!!


























RIDE PICS!!!






























@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@slick
@island schwinn
@JAF/CO
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@BFGforme
@eddie_bravo
@Just Jeff
@Robertriley
@volksboy57
@King Louie
@higgens
@crash24
@markivpedalpusher


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 13, 2020)

On my calendar!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 14, 2020)

My bike should be finished by then.....


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2020)

Just put it on my calendar! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 14, 2020)

Don't forget @Goatroper ...


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 14, 2020)

Gonna try to make this one...


----------



## plum dogg (Jan 14, 2020)

See you there!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2020)

Mark your calendars!


----------



## Andy55 (Feb 9, 2020)

This looks like fun !


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2020)

Andy55 said:


> This looks like fun !


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2020)

@fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 1138140
> [/QUOTE



I hope to see you and your MEH 36 Colson there.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I hope to see you and your MEH 36 Colson there.



Well................................................................OK.


----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 10, 2020)

Are you allowed to bring your Schwinn bicycles to this event ? 

And is it okay to crash the event if you’re not on the official invite list
as shown above ? 

And where is Monrovia ? 

Just asking from Redondo Beach


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> Are you allowed to bring your Schwinn bicycles to this event ? Unfortunately...yes
> 
> And is it okay to crash the event if you’re not on the official invite list
> as shown above ?  All are invited whether you have a vintage bike or not. We're hoping to drum up interest & attract the public to our great hobby. Last time we saw several new local faces pop in, marvel at the show & even buy a couple of old bikes!
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 10, 2020)

It was a good time, although oddly warm....the "Public" that showed up to buy that bike were quite a sight
I wish I would have gotten a photo of the group


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2020)

This show's flyer is ready! We're only 4 weeks away!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m planning on being there this time. With my ‘36 Shelby. Still bummed I missed the first one


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 14, 2020)

Looking forward to it again 

The cool thing was that there WERE swap meet prices on the items For sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 27, 2020)

Will be down for this one. Running solo though. Anyone need bikes hauled either way, hit me up. The Modesto to SoCal/SoCal to Modesto line will be running.


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2020)

One more week! This gonna be a good one,dont miss it!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2020)

@fordmike65 
Looks like you guys are going to get the same weather we are next week.....going to keep an eye on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @fordmike65
> Looks like you guys are going to get the same weather we are next week.....going to keep an eye on it.
> 
> View attachment 1151740
> ...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1151744



Just a note.....
Weathermen & Economists are interchangeable....both wrong 95% of the time.......


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 6, 2020)

Rain doesnt carry the corona virus.its ok


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 6, 2020)

As I said.....
It's already changed.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> As I said.....
> It's already changed.....
> 
> View attachment 1151853


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2020)

*I'll bring my NOS California edition umbrellas for sale ... haven't needed one yet *


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2020)

So far the swap/show is on RAIN OR SHINE! No fear tho, cuz I think we'll be OK!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 11, 2020)

Um, what about the Corona Virus?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Um, what about the Corona Virus?
> View attachment 1154568



 Bring limes....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2020)

A bit more reassurance that we're in for a great swap on Sunday!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 12, 2020)

One of my apps says no rain for Monrovia, but rain for us on Sunday....Then this one is just the opposite....
The first pic is right now.....












I'm just going to load up on Saturday, and do an on the spot weather report when I get up, to see what's out there.....


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 12, 2020)

See everyone there. Will have some smalls and a bike for sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> See everyone there. Will have some smalls and a bike for sale.



Presale Pics!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2020)

Well.....its with a heavy heart I'm announcing the Foothill Flyers swap and show has been postponed indefinitely. As much as I was looking forward to it, due to recent events and local restrictions it's the right thing to do. Stay tuned for any updates. Til then, keep it on two wheels. Mike


----------



## 1motime (Mar 13, 2020)

The whole world is shutting down.............


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Well.....its with a heavy heart I'm announcing the Foothill Flyers swap and show has been postponed indefinitely. As much as I was looking forward to it, due to recent events and local restrictions it's the right thing to do. Stay tuned for any updates. Til then, keep it on two wheels. Mike
> 
> 
> View attachment 1155348



Well, that says it all........I'm headed to my Bunker now.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2020)

On second thought....there may be a way the show can go on...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 13, 2020)

I was coming like this......


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 13, 2020)

That's a bummer. I was looking forward to bringing my new acquisition to show off and see if I could get more info about it. Oh well, guess I'll ride the riverbed instead. At least I won"t spend too much money at the swap meet


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 13, 2020)

To think... originally we weee more concerned about the weather- LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2020)

Get yourself a bubble at Costco and enjoy the swap/show! Comes with a free 18 roll bag of toilet paper too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2020)

You might be on to something...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2020)

Yeah, that’s a bummer, but I understand.
We’ll make up for it next time, and really bring out the good stuff.


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2020)

Oh man, thought this was going to be our last hurrah for a while, oh well, I guess we can all stay at home and work on bikes, damm, no excuses for not finishing a few projects except for the rain!. Sh?t we can't even watch sports on TV


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2020)

Since the show/swap was postponed I'm thinking of having a FF Ride in Monrovia tomorrow with whoever wants to roll. It's Sunday, so we'll make it a morning ride and meet up at Library Park at 10am. We can head East on the Royal Oaks Bicycle trail and catch the San Gabriel River Trial up into the canyon. The weather forecast shows Sunday as being pretty clear, but I advise to take the necessary precautions due to current events.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 14, 2020)

That totally sucks..... stupid China


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Since the show/swap was postponed I'm thinking of having a FF Ride in Monrovia tomorrow with whoever wants to roll. It's Sunday, so we'll make it a morning ride and meet up at Library Park at 10am. We can head East on the Royal Oaks Bicycle trail and catch the San Gabriel River Trial up into the canyon. The weather forecast shows Sunday as being pretty clear, but I advise to take the necessary precautions due to current events.
> View attachment 1155754
> 
> View attachment 1155755



Weather seems be clearing up and the blue sky is peeking through. I'll be at Library Park at 10:00 if anyone wants to join me...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2020)

Ride is on! See you at 10!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That totally sucks..... stupid China



China will eat the world if given the chance.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 15, 2020)

Scrambled all week to get the fore brakes going on my BFG for this event, totally sucks! Woke up this morning to rain..... stupid rain and China..... Sorry Mike


----------

